# Ergo Nba Or Nfl "manotas" (natural Fork Oak)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué mis amigos!

Now I present to you a NBA or NFL Pocket class. I named "Manotas" (Big hands) something eloquent in my perception lol!

I know that is pleasing to put images before working the fork and here a sequence of the process.

*Manotas*


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Dude you can make some freakin sweet slingshots , would love to have one . I do love that oak ! MM


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow hermano! no muy grande................ muy guapo!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have got to stop doing this .... everytime I see one of your beautiful pieces of work, I become deeply discouraged at my own feeble efforts ....























You have created another masterpiece. Thanks so much for showing the steps along the way. I had no idea that you began with such a big piece of wood.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

another beauty! you do seem to take "naturals" to a whole new level.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely work my friend, you have done it once again


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

that must be special wood because all fork I try don't come out like that! Beautiful!


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

I have to agree that when looking around this forum at posts like this the bar does appear to be pretty high! Very nice work, looks hefty!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## kifcool59 (Feb 13, 2012)

Magnifique, vous me donné envie de travailler dans la masse,merci.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

You turn out some really nice slingshots


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

MeatMechanic said:


> Dude you can make some freakin sweet slingshots , would love to have one . I do love that oak ! MM


I agree 100%


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Chinga mi cuchilla....no lo puedo hacer tan bonita...LOL


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Once again a "First Class Slingshot" from Mexico, wonderful...the wood too, greetings to Mexico


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Real skill there Chepo, nice job as usual. That wood you have access to is amazing! I like the step by step pictures
as well. 
Like Charles aluded to though, it just makes me also want to lay down my tools and try another hobby when I see your
fine catty's.









Sean


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Great work, chepo!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW. I have been a huge fan of your work for a long time. And this just proves why.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Maestro no le llego ni a la suelcita de su patuco mi mai que obrita manotas , haber si tengo pelotillas para quitar las pieles a una de esas ramonas , dan miedo mi hermano , cuando tenga chamba le haré un pedidito .
Cuidensé por favor mucho de los temblores .

Un abrazote canijin , ja ,ja ........ Alf


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Must be magic, your work comes out so nice! Thanks again.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the grain and finish.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Another beautiful great shooter Chepo, well made.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

MeatMechanic said:


> that must be special wood because all fork I try don't come out like that! Beautiful!


Thanks rem50


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> Chinga mi cuchilla....no lo puedo hacer tan bonita...LOL


Jejeje! no sabes cuanto me hiciste reír mi amigo. thanks BIG PAPA


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> Another beautiful great shooter Chepo, well made.


Gracias Bambino Bob.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Orale mai, *

*Como siempre nos tiene con la baba tirando milando estas recuas que solo saben agazajar a la niña de mi ojos. **Esas fotos del proceso son irreales mai, ya que la neta no tienen nada que ver con el terminado que les da. **Se quedan cortas las fotos y eso que son de lo mejor...*

*Mai, no se haga, las manotas son las de aste, que hacen cada chulada y ni sudan. Me da harto gusto el ver como es capaz de cambiar un simple pedazo de madera descartada por los campesinos de su rancho en una pieza deseada por muchos en el mundo. Sigale mai, enseños a los que nomas podemos ver que de algo simple salga algo unico. Saludos mai







** .*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful job chepo you carving skills are great !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Beautiful job chepo you carving skills are great !


Thanks good friend


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

truly beautiful, a work of art, sorry another work of art!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias AKM


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

What type of oak is this? It is beautiful. I would like to find some for a laminate ss. It's nothing like the oak i normally see.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> What type of oak is this? It is beautiful. I would like to find some for a laminate ss. It's nothing like the oak i normally see.


Quercus rugosa (name taxonomic)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

